# Silicon Valley or San Francisco Support Group



## philomath (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi everyone: 

I'm interested in joining a support group in Sillicon Valley, or perhaps San Francisco. Are any currently in progress, or would anyone like to start one? 

Thanks.


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

bump

I live in Silicon Valley and would be interested to know if there are support groups in the area.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm in nor cal and would be interested in a bay area support group. I'm closer to Sacramento but can drive/ carpool or take the amtrack. There seems to be a lot of interest in so cal so there must be some others up here, yes? 

Thanks


----------



## HighAnxiety (Jul 5, 2007)

San Francisco Bay Area Icarus Project
http://www.theicarusproject.net/communi ... m.php?f=62


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

Doesn't look like there's much interest 

I did do some research and found other potential support groups:

1. http://www.freedomfromfear.org/supportg ... CALIFORNIA
Looks like some pretty good groups in here.

2. http://shyness.meetup.com/155/?gj=sj6
This looks like a good group, but no body is leading it. 

3. http://shyness.meetup.com/145/?gj=sj17
This is more of a place to socialize, not a support group.

4. http://www.namisantaclara.org/groups.htm
They don't have any social anxiety groups. They lump everything into the anxiety category.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks gracie for the research. I just moved up to north cal from so cal because I thought it would be easier on my anxiety. Now I'm thinking maybe I should go back south. lol


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks Highanxiety for the link to the icarus project. I thought it was too busy at first but the more I look at it the more interesting it becomes.


----------



## HighAnxiety (Jul 5, 2007)

Your welcome cold morning.


----------



## JenJen (Aug 12, 2006)

i can wait for a silicon valley/bay area SAS group


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

For those close enough, the Davis social anxiety meetup group is support/recovery-oriented (I went to their first meetup, then realized I'm not actually interested in getting better).


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

I've been looking group therapy in San Francisco for quite some time and there appears to be none.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

there's a stanford shyness Grononswski clinic. http://www.mentalhealthclinic.org/html/ ... tm#soc-anx Really friendly staff. And cheap sessions. Tell them you are low on funds and they can drop price for you . it was quick to get an appointment. someone here ought to start something. It's not that hard. set a time and place. see who shows up. meet each other. and if all you want to say is "hi" then we all understand and don't really care. Slowly with exposure things ought to get better eh?


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

^up


----------



## lubs (Sep 17, 2006)

Paul said:


> For those close enough, the Davis social anxiety meetup group is support/recovery-oriented (I went to their first meetup, then realized I'm not actually interested in getting better).


Wow, if only I had known about this when I was going to college in Davis :sigh


----------



## StanfordCAMstudy (Aug 8, 2011)

*Stanford Social Anxiety Treatment - Free*

Cognitive and Mindfulness (CAM) Training for Adults with Social Anxiety Disorder

We are offering programs to adults (ages 21-55 years old) with social anxiety disorder (also known as social phobia). All eligible participants will be administered evaluations (diagnostic interviewing, questionnaires, functional neuroimaging (fMRI) and the program (cognitive-behavioral or mindfulness meditation training) with experienced instructors and clinicians.

Our goal is to better understand how and why different trainings will reduce social anxiety symptoms. This is an excellent opportunity to learn new skills for yourself and to help us refine trainings for the benefit of thousands of others who also suffer from social anxiety.

In this study, participants will be randomly assigned (meaning that participants and experimenters do not get to choose) to one of three programs: 12-sessions of small group cognitive-behavioral training, 12-sessions of small group mindfulness meditation training, or a 3-month waitlist group that will subsequently be randomly assigned to either the cognitive-behavioral or mindfulness meditation training.

About the trainings:
Mindfulness meditation training teaches a variety of mind and body awareness techniques that help reduce symptoms of anxiety, stress, or pain. Cognitive-behavioral training teaches techniques that help to modify maladaptive or ineffective patterns of thinking and beliefs about oneself and the world.

To Participate in the Study:
The first step is to complete the online screener. This will help us determine if you are eligible and if this study is right for you. Please DO NOT use your name anywhere on the screener. Please use the confidential identification number (e.g., CAM1001) that we will assign to you. Please email us for your ID number. We thank you in advance for providing accurate responses to the questions.

If you are eligible, we will contact you to schedule the in-person diagnostic interview with one of our clinical psychologists.

To receive an ID number to complete the online screener, please email us at: StanfordCAMstudy at gmail.com


----------

